
The best MacBook Pro alternatives now that Apple ruined everything - joeyspn
http://bgr.com/2016/11/03/macbook-pro-alternative-2016/
======
ohgh1ieD
I really don't understand all the hate lately, I really can only speak for
myself but my MB Pro will be ok for the next 5 years and if it breaks I'll
just buy an "old" one ( the same ).

16gb ram is ok, I can compile my code, I can read my mails, that's all I need.

------
jsz0
I actually think it's best for Apple and Mac users if some of the more
regressive/conservative types who have bought Macs in the last 5-10 years
switch back to PCs. One of the things that made the Mac great was the user
base used to be very open minded about change and quick to see the potential
of new technologies. With the influx of former PC users, and the loss of Steve
Jobs who was much better at explaining these types of changes, the user base
has become too intolerant of change even when the technology behind it is
demonstrably better. Everyone would probably be happier if those most
conservative types of users switched back to PCs. There are plenty of PC OEMs
to make different models with every variation of legacy port they want. They
get their SD card slot and we get our USB-C ports. Seems like a win-win
situation to me. I'm done defending progress.

